# What Battery



## bigkid1951 (Nov 25, 2021)

Good Afternoon, I have recently picked up a 86 JD 212, which had a very small old battery in the battery well. What model of batteries fit ? I was give information on a 22F-450 .But no Battery Giant store nearby. So what is out there I can purchase ? I purchases this 212 with all attachments except for the snow plow for $800. It was not running. Installed new points and jumped with my truck it cranked right up. SO now I just need the right battery. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What I do with both my tractors is... I measure the length and width of the battery tray and check the height and the location of the positive and negative cables and buy the largest battery than will fit in the space. There are online sites that call out battery dimensions as well as positive and negative post locations that will give you the corresponding Group size for the dimensions you come up with.

In my case I run Group 31's which are large batteries and I always buy a battery with the highest CCA rating as well. Your charging system don't care how big a battery is, it will charge a big one or a small one the same.

Your starter will 'appreciate' a bigger battery however.

One thing I always do before installing a new battery is I trickle charge it for a day or so. They seem to last longer that way. Not sure why, but they do.

I do renew starting batteries every 5 years no matter what. Same with the cars and my pickup truck.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

The OEM battery is a group 22F - 500(CCA). The group 22F is the best size and post location recommended by JD. You can potentially use anything that fits correctly into the space available with a recommended min 500CCA. B.


----------

